# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > International Tutorials >  >  Hebrew - עברית

## cink09

*טה"מ (CAT)*
טה"מ היא בעצם ר"ת לטכניקת התאמת מחזוריות(Cycle Adjusting Technique). נושא זה כרוך בהתאמת מחזורי השינה שלך, על מנת לעזור לך להיות יותר עירני במהלך המחזורים האחרונים של הרע"מ  ריצוד עיניים מהיר (Rapid Eyes Movement).
טה"מ היא אחת הטכניקות הפחות פופלאריות  אך היותר חדשות  עקב כמה חסרונות הכלולים בה; הפסד שינה, למשל.
אך למרות שלטה"מ ישנן חסרונות, היא טכניקת בר סמכא, ואתם תוכלו להכנס להרבה חלומות צלולים דרכה.

*השבוע הראשון של טה"מ*השבוע הראשון של טה"מ מתמקד כולו בהתאמת מחזוריות השינה, שזה אומר, שאתה לא תיצלח אף לא חלום צלול אחד בזמן הזה.
כל מה שאתה צריך לעשות בשבוע הראשון הוא לכוון את השעון מעורר שלך 90 דקות לפני השעה שאתה קם בה בדרך כלל. אין זה מספיק רק להתעורר - צריך לקום ולהתחיל את היום.
כך תנהג במשך שבוע.

*הנה אנחנו מתחילים..*לאחר שבוע שלם שבו קמת 90 דקות מוקדם יותר בכל בוקר, אתה יכול לחזור לישון כרגיל.
אבל, אחת ליומיים תצטרך לקום 90 דקות מוקדם יותר. מומלץ שכשתתעורר תבצע מספר בדיקות מציאות.
בימים שתישן כרגיל הגוף שלך יחשוב שאתה הולך להתעורר מוקדם, אבל אתה לא. עקב זאת, הגוף שלך יהיה יותר מודע ב90 הדקות האחרונות של השינה.
עכשיו, כל יום שתישן כרגיל, יהיו לך סיכויים גבוהים בהרבה לחוות חלום צלול.

*דוגמא ללוח זמנים לטכניקת טה"מ לשבוע שאחרי הראשון*
יום ראשון: שן מהשעה 11:00 עד השעה 08:00 בבוקר.
יום שני: שן מהשעה 11:00 עד השעה 06:30 בבוקר.
יום שלישי: שן מהשעה 11:00 עד השעה 08:00 בבוקר.
יום רביעי: מהשעה 11:00 עד השעה 06:30 בבוקר.
יום חמישי: שן מהשעה 11:00 עד השעה 08:00 בבוקר.
יום שישי: מהשעה 11:00 עד השעה 06:30 בבוקר.
יום שבת: שן מהשעה 11:00 עד השעה 08:00 בבוקר.

*טיפים!*
אם אתה מתכנן להשתמש בטה"מ למשך תקופה, מומלץ שתעשה את מה שעשית בשבוע הראשון אחת לכמה חודשים ספורים, כדי לרענן את הטכניקה ולהשאיר אותה מוצלחת.
אתה יכול לישון כרגיל למשך מספר ימים רצופים, אך לא לעיתים תכופות.
אם אתה מתחיל להיות מאוד עייף וחסר ריכוז, עדיף שתפסיק ללכת על טה"מ, ותנסה טכניקות אחרות. קודם כל הבריאות כמובן.
לפני שאתה הולך לישון בימים בהם אתה ישן כרגיל, תאמר לעצמך שאתה הולך לקום מוקדם למחרת, למרות שאתה לא.. זה יגביר את הסיכויים שלך לחלום צלול.

----------


## cink09

*בדיקות מציאות*

בדיקות מציאות הינן חלק נצרך בלמידה המפותלת של החלומות הצלולים.
בדיקת מציאת היא בדיוק מה שהיא נשמעת  זו בדיקה הבודקת באיזו מציאות אתה נמצא.
במקרה הזה :"האם אני חולם, או שמא אני ער?". בדיקות מציאות מספקות אמצעים ברורים להגדרה והבחנה בין עולם החלומות, לעולם המציאות  שהיא מרבית הקרב כשהעניין מגיע לכניסה לתוך חלום צלול.
הרעיון של בדיקת המצירות היא שתכנס לתוך הרגל של לבחון את עצמך, האם ברגע זה אתה חולם.
אתה יכול לבחון את עצמך בכל פעם שתראה סימן מסוים(ראה :יומן חלומות) למשל.
כשהמשימה תהפוך ליומיומית בעולם המציאות, היא תהפוך לכזו בעולם החלומות.
ניתן לראות דוגמאות לבדיקות מציאות נפוצות להלן, אלה סופקו על ידי קהילת "רואי חלומות"(Dreamviews community).
אם תוכל לתרום דוגמאות משל עצמך, אנא פרסם זו באשכול זה, ואשתדל להוסיפה למלאי.

*    הסתכל בשעון יד, או שעון קיר*
    כשאתה חולם צלול, החלק במוח שלך האחראי על הכרת מספרים ואותיות  ישן. לכן, כשתבדוק מה השעה, היא תהיה רנדומלית לחלוטין. למשל, אם אתה תסתכל על השעון והוא יראה לך שהשעה היא 12:25, ובמבט שני השעה תהיה 02:33, תדע שאתה חולם(אלא אם כן השעון שלך דפוק לחלוטין..). ואז, תיכנס לחלום צלול.
*    התנסה בכתיבה*
    כשאתה כותב, הכתב יהיה בלתי קריא או בלתי סביר או שהאותיות יתהפכו, מהסיבה לעיל. לכן, כשאתה קולט שזה קורה, זהו רמז חזק לזה שאתה חולם(אלא אם כן מישהו שם לך משהו בכוס)
*    התנסה בקריאה*
    כשיש לך בעיה בקריאת טקסט, או כשאתה קורא אותו פעם אחת, ובפעם השניה הוא שונה, אז קרוב לוודאי שאתה חולם.
*    נסה למצוא דברים מוזרים בעולם.*
    אם, למשל, השמיים ירוקים וחייזר תוקף אותך, אז ככל הנראה זהו חלום. כמובן, החלום יכול להיות הרבה יותר מתוחכם מזה, כהרגלו. כשאתה יכול לשנות את הסביבה שלך, זהו טריק של החלום.
*    הדלק/כבה את האורות*
    כשאתה חולם, אחד מהדברים שחלק מהאנשים לא יכולים לעשות הוא להתאים את האור למקום שהם נמצאים בו. אם תנסה ללחוץ על מתג הפעל/כבה וכלום לא קורה, אז או שאתה בחלום, או שיש בעיה עם המתג/המנורה.
*    נסה משהו הנחשב לבלתי אפשרי*
    עוד שיטה לבדוק אם אתה בחלום או לא, היא לעשות משהו שנחשב לבלתי אפשרי בעולם המציאות. למשל להעביר את האצבע דרך כף היד, לעבור דרך מראה, לרחף וכו'.. אני ממליץ שלעולם לא תנסו דברים כמו לעוף, לשרוף, להזיק.. תישארו בצד הבטוח.
*    בדיקת זיכרון*
    זוהי שיטה שבה את שואל את עצמך מה קרה במהלך היום, או למרבה המזל, בחלום. נסה לחשוב אחורה עד כמה שאפשר. כשאתה מנסה את השיטה הזו, אתה תהיה מודע למקרה בו התנסית במשהו שבלתי הגיוני שיקרה במציאות, וכנראה שיהיו לך תקופות ריקות(זמן שבו אתה לא זוכר מה קרה בעצם)
*    בדיקת מראה*
    לך למראה, והסתכל על עצמך בזהירות. שאל את עצמך האם אתה חולם. אם אתה חולם, כנראה תשים למשהו מוזר במראה. למשל, שיער שונה מהרגיל, בגדים אחרים.. יכול להיות גם שתסתכל על אדם אחר לחלוטין.. במקרה הזה, אתה חולם ללא ספק.
*    בחינה עצמית*
    השיטה הזו דומה לשיטה הקודמת. שיטה זו היא נורא נוחה ולוקחת זמן קצר, ואפשר להשתמש בה בכל רגע. הסתכל על עצמך. אם למשל, יש לך 7 אצבעות  אתה חולם. אתה יכול גם לבדוק את הבגדים שלך, אם הם שונים ומוזרים, כנראה שאתה חולם.
*    חפש סימני חלומות*
    סימני חלומות הינם דברים שמופיעים לעיתים קרובות בחלומות. לדוגמה, בחלק מהחלומות, אתה תמיד תראה אדם מסוים (כנראה את מדריך החלומות) ואת אותם חפצים (למשל דברים שאינם קיימים במציאות, אך תמיד מופיעים בחלומות שלך)
*    מבחן הנשימה*
    צבוט את האף שלך ותמשיך לנשום. נסה לא לחשוב על זה כשאתה נושם, פשוט תמשיך כרגיל על מצב אוטומט, ותן לנשימה לעשות את שלה. אם אתה יכול לנשום תוך כדי שהאף שלך סגור, אתה חולם
*    ניתוח רגשות*
    שים לב טוב טוב איך אתה מרגיש. אם משהו גורם לך להרגיש בדרך מסוימת, כגון תסכול, אושר, שמחה.. זה יהיה זמן טוב לבחון את המצב שלך. הרגשות המופעלים בחלום, שווים לאלה שנמצאים במציאות. לכן, זהו זמן טוב כדי לבדוק אם אתה בחלום.
*    עירנות פיזית תמידית*
    אם אתה כמוני, היית מאומן בלהגיע במהירות מנקודה א' לנקודה ב' במשך החיים. החיים הם מרוץ ואין את התחושה של *עכשיו*. למידה על שליטה בלהרגיש את העכשיו, הנה דרך מעולה לעלות על חוסר העקביות(שבחלום). אני רואה ומבין כי למידה על להכיר במודע את הפרטים הקטנים בחיים היא דרך מעולה להפעיל את היכולת האנליטית של המוח. אני רואה שזה מאוד נפוץ וחזק אצל ילדים. הם ישימו לב לדברים שחסרי משמעות מבחינתי, והם יציינו אותם בפניי, ואני אחשוב "איך שמת לב לזה?..". זהו הרגש של העכשיו; ההרגשה שאין איזה אור בקצה המנהרה, אלא כל המנהרה מלאה באור.
*    השתמש במחשב*
    זה אחד קל.. האם התוכנות שעולות בהפעלת המחשב רצות? האם האינטרנט עובד כמו שצריך? כנס לאתר lucid dreaming (או כל אתר אחר העוסק בחלומות צלולים לצורך העניין) כל יום כשאתה מתעורר  זה יכול להיות טריגר שיעזור לך להיכנס לחלום צלול. זה פחות או יותר אותו רעיון כמו התנסות בקריאה(ראה 3).
*    הסתכל החוצה*
    האם המזג אוויר נורמלי לעונה הזו? למשל, אם יורד שלג באמצע הקיץ, אז אתה חולם, או שהגיע עידן הקרח.
*    בחן את החדר שלך*
    האם ככה השארת אותו כשהלכת לישון? אם יש לך מדפים, האם מה שיש על המדפים זה מה שאתה מצפה שיהיה עליהם? וכו'.
*    הסתכל/השתמש בפלאפון*
    האם כל המספרים לפי הסדר? לחץ על לחצן "חיוג", האם אתה שומע את הצליל "טווווו"(צליל חיוג)?
*    קפוץ*
    פשוט תעשה את זה. האם אתה מרחף? האם אתה נשאר באוויר מעל הזמן הרגיל? האם אתה שומע את קול הנחיתה שלך על הרצפה?
*    תגיד משהו*
    לפעמים הקול יכול להיות מעוות בחלום, אז פשוט תגיד לעצמך משהו בשקט.
*    זרוק משהו*
    זרוק כדור או משהו בסגנון, האם הפעולה קרתה כמו שצפית אותה? האם החפץ נשאר למעלה או עף רחוק מדי בהגזמה?
*    הסתכל על חיית המחמד שלך*
    אם יש לך חיית מחמד, פשוט הסתכל עליה. האם היא נראית נורמלית, כרגיל? תן לה מכה, האם היא מגיבה כמו שהיא צריכה להגיב?
*    דבר עם מישהו*
    דבר עם מישהו, עדיפות למישהו שאתה מכיר די טוב. האם הם מתנהגים כרגיל?
*    שים מוזיקה*
    האם מילות השיר נכונות? האם האנשים ששרים את השיר הם אלה שאמורים לשיר אותו? האם המוזיקה נשמעת מעוותת?
*    תריח משהו*
    דיי קל, תרסס משהו, או איזה בושם, או שפשוט תריח משהו. האם הם מריחים כמו שציפית?



כמו שצויין לפני, פורום "Attaining Lucidity"(באותו אתר) מנהל דיונים על בדיקות מציאות, וקרוב לוודאי שתמצא שם עוד דוגמאות, ואפילו תתרום דוגמאות משלך כדי לעזור לאחרים.
בהצלחה (:

--------------------


הערות המתרגם-
את בדיקות המציאות אתם צריכים לעשות במטרה לבדוק באיזה מציאות אתם.
חשוב שלא תבואו בהנחה שאתם בחלום, או שתעשו את הבדיקות כדי לוודא שאתם לא בחלום. זאת אומרת, שהגישה שלכם תיהיה  אני בודק אם אני במציאות כרגע.
משום שכשאתם באים בהנחה שאתם בחלום, ואתם עושים את הבדיקה, ויוצא שאתם כן בחלום, זאת אומרת שאימתתם את הציפיות שלכם, והתת מודע בחלום שלכם - שהוא ההבנה היחידה שיש לכם באותו רגע - יפרש את זה כ "יופי, אז הכל בסדר", ואתם תמשיכו בחלום כרגיל.
מאותה סיבה(שזו ההבנה היחידה שיש לכם) גם עדיף לעשות כמה בדיקות מציאות בכל פעם. כי יכול להיות שייקח זמן עד שיפול לכם האסימון ותבינו שמשהו דפוק פה, ולא הולך כמו שצריך.

----------


## cink09

*טלקינזיס*
טלקינזיס מתקיים כשאתה מזיז משהו מבלי לגעת בו. אם אתה משתמש במוח שלך, ידיים בלתי נראות, או צועק פקודות, זהו טלקינזיס.
זהו אחד מהכוחות הבסיסיים הנצרכים כדי לנווט בעולם החלומות ביעילות, יחד עם זימון, תעופה, וטלפורטציה(Teleportation).

*איך לעשות זאת*כמו בכל הצורות של שליטה בחלומות, טלקינזיס דורש אמונה בעצמך ובכוחותיך. 
לא צריך לדאוג, ישנם מספר טריקים בהם תוכלו להרים מכוניות, או להרים בעדינות אנשים רעים ולשים אותם במקום בו הם לא יכולים לפגוע בכם.

כשבוחרים שיטה כדי לעשות טלקינזיס, יש להתחשב בכל סרט או סדרה בהם משתמשים בכוח הזה.
על ידי שרואים סרט בו מישהו משתמש בטלקינזיס, אתה מקבל "הוכחה ויזואלית" שהדרך המסוימת הזו עובדת למעשה.
הארי פוטר, אקס מן, סטאר וורז, מטריקס וכדומה, הינם כולם דוגמאות טובות של שימוש בכוח הזה בצורות שונות.

כמובן שאינך צריך לצפות בסרטים כגון אלו כדי לבצע טלקינזיס, אבל שימוש בכוח פסיבי בהחלט יכול לעזור. 
לעשות את זה כמו שאתה רואה בסרטים, יתן לך דחיפה קלה של בטחון עצמי שכנראה תצטרך בשביל להצליח. 
אם הצלחת לעשות זאת פעם אחת, אתה תוכל לעשות את זה תמיד.

*ישנן שיטות שונות לגשת לכוח הזה*
	כוון את היד שלך אל החפץ, השתמש ב"כוח"
	השתמש בשרביט
	דמיין ידיים בלתי נראות
	ציווי במילים
	דמיין שלחפץ יש משיכה מגנטית לידיים שלך
	בקש מדמות מחלום שתעשה את זה בשבילך
	דמיין חבלים הקשורים מהיד שלך אל החפץ

*יכולותיו של הטלקינזיס*
אם אתה חושב :"אז אני יכול להרים דברים?.. נשמע כמו בזבוז זמן!.." אז אתה טועה. 
טלקינזיס יכול לשמש לכל כך הרבה דברים, ועם קצת דמיון אתה תתחיל לראות את זה.

*הנה רשימה המראה כמה שימושי הטלקינזיס יכול להיות:*
	הרמת של חפצים והבאתם אליך, או להעיף אותם רחוק ממך
	לרחף כתקדים לתעופה
	יצירה של מחסומי הגנה (שדות כוח וכדו')
	תפעול של אלמנט, עם טלקינזיס אתה יכול לכופף את האוויר מסביב לאלמנט, ולכן, לתפעל אותו.
טלקינזיס הוא כל כך כיף! זהו כוח שלעולם לא משעמם.

*הערות אחרונות*כשאתה מתחיל, זכור להתחיל בקטן. נסיון להרים בניין שלם בניסיון הראשון יכול להיות נגחתני (לא אומר שאתה לא יכול). המוח שלנו רגיל לקונספט של להתחיל בצעדי תינוק. 
למה שלא תתחיל בלהרים אבן קרובה? או אולי להזיז כמה צמחים?.. 
כשאתה מצליח, תעבור לעצמים גדולים יותר. אין גבול לכוח הזה, ועם מספיק אימון, עוד תוכל להזיז עולמות.

זה הכל על טלקינזיס, אני מקווה שתצליחו בנסיונות שלכם, ושתהנו עם זה כמו שאני עדיין נהנה (:

----------


## cink09

*טלפורטציה*
טלפורטציה בחלומות צלולים יכולה להיות קשה מאוד לאנשים מסוימים. פעולה זו הינה ביצוע של תזוזה ממקום מסוים למקום אחר, כמעט באופן מיידי (או במהירות, באופן זורם).
הסיבה שפעולה זו יכולה להיות קשה למעשה, היא בגלל שהסביבה שלנו בחלומות היא מהאלמנטים הקבועים והיציבים ביותר. לכן, קשה מאוד לשנות אותה בבת אחת.
אבל עם אימונים, זה בהחלט יכול להיעשות, וחלק מהשיטות יכולות לעשות זאת הרבה יותר קל להשגה. 
כנראה שתרצה לשנות במעט את הסביבה שלך לפני שתנסה להסיר את כולה לחלוטין.
טלפורטציה הינה אחד מהכוחות הבסיסיים הדרושים במטרה לנווט את החלום שלך ; ביחד עם טלקינזיס, זימון (Summoning), ותעופה.

*שיטות*
*השתמש בדלתות :* זה כנראה אחד האמצעים הכי נפוצים (וקלים ( בטלפורטציה (וזימון).
הנחת היסוד הכללית היא שתפתח את הדלת, ומאחוריה, יהיה המקום אליו תרצה להגיע.
אתה תצטרך לתכנן מראש מה תרצה שיהיה מאחורי הדלת. אתה צריך לדעת מה יהיה שם. כך שאם אתה בחלום, ואתה לא אוהב את המקום בו אתה נמצא, פשוט לך לכיוון דלת, תחשוב על המקום אליו אתה רוצה ללכת, ופתח את הדלת, בתקווה שזה יהיה מרחב חדש בחלום.
*סגור את העיניים / הסט את הריכוז מהסביבה הנוכחית :* בדרך כלל, לא מומלץ לסגור את העיניים בחלום. אבל זו יכולה להיות אחלה דרך לטלפורט.  אבל אם בכל זאת תסגור את העיניים, עשה זאת רק לשניות מעטות, כדי שלא תתעורר (למרות שחלק מהאנשים לא צריכים לדאוג לגבי זה). 
לחלופין, אתה יכול להסיט את הריכוז שלך ממשהו במקום לעצום את העיניים. רק ממשהו, כדי שלא תראה את מה שסביבך בשלמותו.
הסתכל על הרצפה, או על השמיים אם יש כאלה, ותתכנן/תבנה בראשך איך הסביבה תשתנה למה שאתה רוצה. וברגע שתפתח את העיניים או תחזיר את המבט שלך, הסביבה תשתנה.
אתה גם יכול לנסות לעוף גבוה, כך שתראה רק את השמיים, ותדמיין את העולם משתנה ממש מתחתיך אל המקום שבו אתה רוצה להיות.
הטכניקות הללו הינן הטכניקות העוזרות ביותר כאשר אתה במרחב בחלום שבו אין חדרים או דלתות, בגלל שאתה לא צריך שום דבר מעבר למה שקיים (היכולת לזמן דברים יכולה לעזור מאוד במצבים כאלה).
זכור כי המפתח בטלפורטציה אינו להתרכז או  להיות שקוע בסביבה.
*מערבולות / חורי תולעת / פורטלים :* זוהי עוד דרך טובה לטלפורט, והינה אחת מהאהובות עליי.
אתה יכול לזמן/ליצור פורטל, או לפתוח דלת והפורטל יהיה שם (כי לפעמים לדמיין שהמקום יהיה שם ברגע שתפתח את הדלת יכול להיות קשה).
כמו בשאר השיטות, תכנן את המקום.
כנס אל הפורטל/חור תולעת, בדרך כלל זה דבר מאוד מהנה, וגורם לאדרנלין, למרות שהוא יכול לקחת אותך למקום אחר ; אבל למען האמת, זו דרך מגניבה בכל מקרה.
אתה גם יכול לדמיין מראה במקום פורטל, חשוב עליו כחלון, ופשוט תעבור דרכו אל המקום שדמיינת.

----------


## cink09

*זכירת חלומות*
זכירת חלומות הינה אחד ההיבטים החשובים ביותר בחלומות צלולים. אפילו אם תשיג חלום צלול, מה הקטע אם לא תזכור אותו לאחר מכן?.. זו אחת הסיבות שבגללה מומלץ שזכירת חלומות תהיה בראש העדיפויות כשניגשים לחלומות צלולים.

*יומן חלומות*
כמו בכל עניין מנטלי, ככל שאתה משתמש במשהו מסוים יותר, כך המוח מייצר יותר קשרים נוירונים לנושא. כך שעל ידי שתתמקד בזכירת החלומות שלך, ותתאמן על זה, כך תעצים את זכירת החלומות שלך. 
זה עובד גם לגבי זכירה רגילה, ככל שתנסה לזכור יותר, כך תזכור יותר טוב.
כשתתעד את החלום, נסה שלא לכתוב רק בראשי פרקים, או את הדברים הבולטים ; כתוב גם את הפרטים הקטנים.
ככל שתזכור יותר פרטים בכל פעם, כך זכירת החלומות שלך תשתפר יותר ויותר.

*אמצע הלילה*
אם אתה מתעורר באמצע הלילה מכל סיבה שהיא, מומלץ שכתוב כמה מילים על איזה דף לפני שתחזור לישון.
כך שאם לא תזכור בבוקר כלום לגבי החלומות שעברו עליך, כשתראה כמה מילים לגביהם, זה ירענן לך את הזיכרון, ותוכל לרשום גם אותם ביתר פירוט.

*סימני חלומות*להרבה חלומות יש נושאים, חפצים, ואנשים משותפים. אנחנו יכולים להשתמש בעזר הזה כדי להזכר בחלומות.
תעבור על יומן החלומות שלך, ותמצא דברים שחוזרים על עצמם. תעשה רשימה של כל הדברים שמצאת.
יש סיכוי טוב שבחלומות ששכחת יש איזכור נשנה לאלמנטים הללו.

אם אתה מתעורר ולא יכול להזכר בחלום, עבור על הרשימה. שאל את עצמך "האם החלום שלי כולל את האלמנט הזה?" אם החלום שלך מכיל את אותו אלמנט, זה יכול להיות טריגר(-המפעיל) לזכרון שלך, שיאפשר לך לזכור את החלום. 
זה עובד במקביל עם אותו עיקרון שאם תרשום כמה מילים כשהתעוררת באמצע הלילה, זה יהיה טריגר לזיכרון שלך כשתקום.

*שכב במיטה.*
ברגע שאתה מתעורר, עדיף שתישאר במיטה עם עיניים סגורות ככל שתוכל. תחשוב על החלום האחרון שלך. 
אם אתה לא יכול להזכר בו, פשוט המשך לשכב - המוח שלך יחשוב שאתה רוצה לחזור לישון, ויפעיל את החלקים במוח שעושים וזוכרים חלומות. זה יתן לך גישה לזיכרון של החלום האחרון שלך.

*תיגבור זיכרון*כשאתה מתעורר וזוכר את החלום (או נזכר בו על ידי שאתה ממשיך לשכב), תנסה לשחזר ולראות את החלום מההתחלה לסוף(או מהסוף להתחלה, איך שנוח לך), היזכר בכל פרט.
זאת בגלל שזכרון החלומות שלך מעוצב כך שיהיה קיים לזמן קצר ביותר, ואתה חייב לשחזר אותו במטרה להחזיק אותו כמה שתוכל.
על ידי זה שתריץ את החלום פעם אחת בסך הכל, תזכור אותו הרבה יותר טוב כשתרצה לרשום אותו. מכיוון שברגע שבו הרצת את החלום שוב בדמיון שלך, בעצם איחסנת אותו באיזור הזיכרון לטווח קצר הרגיל שלך, במקום באיזור זיכרון החלומות שלך.

זכור  תנועה של הגוף שלך (כדי לכתוב את החלום למשל) נוטה להבריח את זיכרון החלומות שלך.

*תזונה ותוספים*חלומות בהירים הינם חלומות שקל לזכור. ישנם הרבה כימיקלים שגורמים ליותר חלומות בהירים. ויטמין b6 הוא הויטמין הנלקח הנפוץ ביותר, אך יש גם אחרים.

מחזורי רע"מ (ריצוד עיניים מהיר) ארוכים מהרגיל עוזרים אף הם ליצור יותר חלומות בהירים, כך שכימיקלים שפועלים כמדכאי רע"מ (כגון כדורי שינה) יכולים להפיק חלומות צלולים וזכירה קלה יותר של חלומות. 
מומלץ שתשתמשו בכדורים המבוססים על מלטונין, מכיוון שהם יותר טבעיים.

*לחץ*הלחץ הורס את זכירת החלומות. אם עבר עליך יום לחוץ במיוחד ואתה רוצה לזכור חלומות בבוקר שלמחרת, מומלץ שתמצא דרך לשחרר את הלחץ.
זה יכול להיות לעשות כושר, לשחק משחקי וידאו או לעשות מדיטציה. כל מה שיכול לעזור לך למצוא מנוחה ולהפיג את הלחץ בדרך הטובה ביותר.

----------


## cink09

*בהירות והתייצבות בחלומות.*
*מבוא*
כל מי שמכיר את החלומות הצלולים מכיר גם את הרגע הנפלא הזה בו הוא מבין שהוא חולם, ובן רגע ממריא כמו עטלף מהגיהנום; רץ או מעופף להנאתו, מנסה להשיג את כל הכיף והטירוף שניתן לסחוט אל תוך השניות המעטות והיקרות הללו, לפני ההתעוררות הבלתי נמנעת.
כשאתה מוצא את עצמך בחלום צלול, זה טבעי שתצטרך להתגבר על רגשות כמו התעלות והתרגשות, ועם זאת, אם לא תציית לכמה חוקים פשוטים - אותו חלום צלול ייעלם באותה מהירות שהוא הגיע.
כבר ראיתי כל כך הרבה חולמים חדשים שנופלים קורבן להתעוררות מוקדמת, פשוט בגלל שהם לא ידעו על יציבות חלומות.
בגלל זה החלטתי לרשום את המדריך הזה, בתקווה שאתם יכולים ללמוד על ייצוב חלומות ביעילות -ממישהו שמשתמש בה - בשביל להאדיר את האפקט של החלום הצלול על בסיס קבוע.
אז, מהי בעצם התייצבות חלום? ובכן, כמו שמשתמע, זהו ניסיון לייצב את החלום הצלול. 
אתה תמצה את טכניקות ייצוב החלומות רק אחרי שתמצא את עצמך בחלום הצלול.
אוקיי, אז מצאת את עצמך בחלום הצלול... מה צריך לעשות עכשיו?

*רכז את עצמך*
ריכוז כולל רוגע, והכרזה על המשמעת שלך כמשימה לייצוב החלום. הרבה חולמים צלולים שאינם מנוסים רוצים פשוט לרוץ אל תוך החלום ולעשות במהירות הרבה דברים מתוך פחד שהחלום שלהם יסתיים. הם מתרגשים מאוד, המוח שלהם נמצא במירוץ, והמחשבות שלהם מתחילות להיערם אחת על השנייה... פוף! הם מתעוררים.
עצור. תירגע. תתרכז. תבין שאתה לא צריך למהר בגלל שיש לך המון זמן. אם אתה כל הזמן חושב שאתה צריך לעשות הכל מהר בשביל שלא תתעורר כל רגע, אתה תתעורר...
במקום זאת, אתה צריך להחליט להאמין שיש לך עוד המון זמן פנוי, בגלל שאתה בשליטה על החלום.

כולם יודעים שבית שנבנה על קרקע מוצקה יהיה הרבה יותר יותר עמיד ואיתן מבית שנבנה על חול. חשוב במיוחד לקחת את הזמן ולוודא שאתה מיישם את טכניקות ייצוב החלום כהלכה, במטרה להבטיח שלחלום הצלול שלך יש יסודות מוצקים. אם אין לו כאלה, הוא יכול להיסחף ולהיהרס בקלות.
כשיש לך מצב רוח מוצק, בטוח, ומרוכז, זה מקנה לך בסיס יציב יותר להתחיל עליו את חלומך הצלול. בנוסף זה גם יביא לתוצאה של שליטה ובהירות גבוהה יותר בחלום.

אוקיי, אז לקחת כמה דקות להירגע ולהתרכז. מה הלאה?


*התייצבות ראשונית*

עיגון החלום
במטרה לעגן את עצמך בתוך החלום הצלול שלך, אתה תצטרך שתי טכניקות : בחינת היד ופקודות מילוליות.
אך קודם כל, בואו נתייחס למילה החשובה הזאת.. עוגן. היא אינה רק מילה, היא יותר כמו סמל, או מטאפורה. מטאפורה זו ניתן לנצל כדי לבסס חיבור חזק בין החלום שלך לבין הגנה מהתעוררות מוקדמת.
אתה צריך להרגיש באמת את המילה הזו, ולהעריך את הכובד שלה.
אתה צריך להכיר בכך שהחלום קיים בגלל עצמך, בגלל שאתה בשליטה מלאה. ובגלל שאתה מעוגן, החלום לא יכול להסתיים עד שתהיה מוכן לעזוב אותו. 
כשתוכל  להחליט להאמין לזה בחלום הצלול שלך, אתה תראה  שהם נמשכים הרבה יותר זמן, ושהם בהירים יותר.

אז, איך לעגן את עצמך לחלום הצלול?

בחינת הידיים
הסתכל למטה על הידיים שלך. החזק אותם קרוב אל מול פרצופך. קח את הזמן שלך כשאתה מסתכל עליהם. אתה לא אמור לחשוב על מה שקורה בעולם החלומות... רק על הידיים שלך.
אל תמהר. תדע שככל שתתן יותר תשומת לב לידיים שלך, כך החלום שלך יהיה יותר זך וברור כשתסיים. לעומת זאת אם תתרגש להתחיל את החלום הצלול שלך ותמהר בשלב הזה.. תדע שאתה מחבל לעצמך. 
הסתכל על הקמטים ביד שלך. בחן את השערות הקטנות. סובב את הידיים. בחן כל צד.

פקודות מילוליות
בזמן שתיישם את טכניקת בחינת הידיים, תצטרך להשתמש באותו הזמן בפקודות מילוליות. 
כשתבחן את הידיים, אמור בקול, בהחלטיות ובביטחון :"מייצב את הצלילות כרגע". אם יש לך בעיה להתרכז בפרטים הקטנים בידיים, או שהם נראים מטושטשים, אמור בהחלטיות :"הגבר בהירות" או פשוט "התרכז עכשיו".

ברגע שהתייצבת, דמיין עוגן מחבר בין החלום אליך, "מעוגן לצלילות". אל תאמר זאת, תרגיש את זה.
ברגע שבחנת את הידיים שלך בפירוט, והשתמשת בפקודות המילוליות שנאמרו לעיל, הורד את הידיים, הרם את הראש והסתכל קדימה. החלום צריך להיות ברור כשמש.
ברכותינו, הצלחת לייצב ולעגן את עצמך בחלום צלול!
בנקודה זו, אתה חופשי להמשיך.


*ייצוב מחדש*

אם בנקודה כלשהי במהלך החלום שלך דברים מתחילים להתעמעם אפילו קצת, עצור. לא משנה מה אתה עושה. פשוט תעצור. בחן את הידיים שלך שוב. חזור על הפקודות המילוליות "מייצב צלילות".
אם אתה לא מרגיש ייצוב, נסה שוב "מייצב את הצלילות כרגע!" (ה"כרגע" נוסף להדגשה, השתמש בזה אם אתה זה לא עובד בפעם הראשונה). ברגע שהתייצבת, הרם את ראשך.. אם הדברים נראים צלולים, המשך. אם לאו, חזור חלילה.

צריך להשתמש בשיטה זו בכל רמה של בהירות בחלום. אני משתמש בטכניקה זו לעיתים קרובות במשך חלום צלול כדי למנוע קימה, ולהשיג ריכוז בהיר יותר. 
אתה תראה שישנם חלומות שתצטרך לייצב בכל דקה בערך, ויש אחרים שבהם תצטרך לבצע זאת לעיתים רחוקות. אני יכול להשתמש בזה מספר פעמים במשך במהלך חלום בן 45 דקות.
המפתח הוא פשוט לזכור להשתמש בזה כשאתה מבחין בכך שהחלום מתחיל להתערפל, או אם דברים מתחילים לאבד פוקוס.
זכור, אל תילחץ  התרכז. ידיים. מילים.

_*בחינת ידיים ופקודות מילוליות הינה הטכניקה שעבדה לי משהו כמו בכל פעם ללא כישלון במשך הרבה שנים, לכן אני ממליץ בחום עליה כשיטה מספר אחת לייצוב חלומות._

*מניעת התעוררות מוקדמות* 

חיכוך הידיים
זה לא רק שפשוף ידיים וזה הכל.. המטרה פה היא לגרות את החושים שלך ולערב כל סוג של הרגשת מגע פיזי. חיכוך הידיים זו בזו במהלך חלום צלול יכולה לעזור לייצב את החלום, אבל אם תעשה זאת לעיתים קרובות מדי, יכול להיות שתבחין שזה שהיעילות של הפעולה תרד משמעותית במהירות. זה יכול להיות טיפוסי לגבי כל טכניקה, לכן יעיל להשתמש במגוון טכניקות או שתיהפך לחסין בפני כמה מהם.
אם החלום שלך מתערפל במהירות, נסה לתפוס ולאחוז במשהו. כל סוג של תחושה פיזית, במיוחד כשאתה יכול להרגיש וגם לראות אותה בעייניך עוזרת מאוד. אז תתפוס את החולצה שלך, הסתכל עליה ותראה אותה. החזק משהו מהסביבה שלך.. ידית דלת.. עץ.. כל דבר.
ברגע שאתה תופס משהו, קח רגע לבחון אותו כמו שבחנת את הידיים שלך. השתמש בפקודות מילוליות כגון "מגביר צלילות עכשיו". אתה יכול להשתמש בטכניקת בחינת הידיים על כל דבר אחר שמסביבך, כל עוד זה ברור ואתה באמת יכול לבחון את הפרטים הקטנים שלו מקרוב.
העניין של בחינת הידיים דווקא הוא פשוט הכי קל, בגלל שהם תמיד לידך. בנוסף הידיים עוזרות בכלל שאתה מסתכל על הגוף החלומי(סטגדיש. הכוונה היא לגוף שנמצא בחלום) שלך. כך תתגבר ותחזק את הנוכחות שלך בתוך החלום הצלול.

סחרור החלום

סחרור החלום צריך להיות האופציה האחרונה שלכם; אם אין לכם יכולות לראות ולכן אינכם יכולים לבדוק את הידיים שלכם, אם אתם מוצאים את עצמכם בתוך "וויד" - חלל ריק חשוך שחור ואינסופי, או אם החלום מתערפל מעבר לשליטתך, ואפילו בחינת הידיים ופקודות מילוליות לא עובדות.
אל תסתובבו בפראות, זה כנראה יעורר אתכם. זה יכול להעביר אתכם אל חלום עם במימד אחר, אבל ברוב הזמן זה יעיר אתכם או יגרום להתעוררות כוזבת.
במקום להסתובב בפראות במעגלים, נסו סיבובים איטיים ונשלטים.. כמו דמות של סקייטר.

נפילה אחורה
טכניקה אחרת הדומה לטניקת סחרור החלום הינה נפילה אחורה. פשוט תרפה, תן לזה לקרות, ותרשה לעצמך ליפול. אולם, אל תשתיק את המוח שלך לחלוטין או שתמצא את עצמך בחזרה במיטה שלך. אתה צריך לחשוב על מרחב חלום חדש שכשאתה נופל אתה נופל לתוכו.
סחרור חלומות ונפילה אחורה הינן ידועות לשימצה בגרימתן להתעוררות כוזבת. אז תמיד.. תמיד... תבצע בדיקת מציאות לאחר שאתה מבצע את הטכניקות הללו. אפילו את אתה נשאר בחלום, זה עדיין טוב לתרגל. אולי תחשוב שהתעוררת, אך באמת, אתה לא. 
אז בכל מקרה, תעשה בדיקת מציאות בכל פעם שאתה מבצע אחת משתי הטכניקות הנ"ל.

האצה לינארית
זאת עוד טכניקה מועילה שתעזור לך לצאת מה"וויד"; שהוא ריק עצום שכנראה ותמצא את עצמך מרחף בתוכו לאחר שהחלום הצלול נגמר אך אתה עוד לא התעוררת. פשוט תתחיל להאיץ את עצמך דרך השחור. המטרה שלך היא להאיץ כל כך מהר כך שתקרע את השחור האופף אותך ותמצא את עצמך במרחב חדש.
שיטה זו עבדה לי מספר פעמים, אבל לא שמעתי על מישהו שמשתמש במשהו דומה, אז אני לא ממהר להמליץ עליה.
כשמשתמשים באי אילו מהטכניקות הנ"ל, יש לוודא כי אתה חושב שתנחת במימד חלומי חדש. אם אתה פשוט תרוקן את המוח שלך, כנראה שתתעורר. כוון למקום חדש בדמיונך.

בדיקות מציאות וייצוב מחדש
אם אתה מבצע איזושהי משלושת הטכניקות שצוינו לעיל ותמצא את עצמך במימד חדש, או במיטה שלך, הדבר הראשון שאתה צריך לעשות הוא בדיקת מציאות. כנראה חווית התעוררת כוזבת, שאותה אתה יכול להפוך לחלום צלול מדהים אם בדיקת המציאות שלך תיכשל. 
אם מצאת את עצמך במרחב חלומי חדש, אתה צריך להתייחס אליו כאל חלום חדש לחלוטין, והעדיפות הראשונה שלך הינה עיגון, ע"י בחינת הידיים ופקודות מילוליות.

*ומה אם אתה בכל זאת מתעורר?*
זה לא עניין כזה גרוע.. האמת, חולמי חלומות צלולים מנוסים יודעים שאפשר לנצל את היתרון בזה, ולהשתמש בזה כדי להכנס לחלום צלול אחר עם טכניקה הנקראת deild. 
באופן בסיסי, שיטה זו עוזרת לקשור חלומות צלולים ביחד למשך כמה זמן שתוכל לעמוד בכך. אני אומר "לעמוד בכך" מכיוון שלפעמים יכולתי לקשור חלומות צלולים בזמן שנמנמתי שוב ושוב, במשך שעתיים. בנקודה מסוימת כבר הייתי מותש לחלוטים ולא יכותי להמשיך בזה עוד. אך הפוטנציאל היחיד לבעיה שיש בזה הוא שיש סיכון אפשרי שתשכח את החלומות הצלולים המוקדמים שלך. אם כי שכשאתה מתרגל מודעות בתוך החלומות הצלולים שלך בכל זאת ועושה מאמץ לזכור דברים בעלי משמעות כשהם קורים, אז זה לא יהווה בעיה בשבילך. אך בכל זאת שכשאתה קם לבסוף, וודא שאתה רושם הכל ביומן החלומות שלך.

*תרגול מועיל לייצוב חלומות*

הנה קצת פריטים חזותיים/מדיטציות שאתה יכול לעשות במהלך היום או לפני השנה במטרה לעזור לך להכיר יותר את מצב הרוח הטוב ביותר כדי להיות צלול, ולנצל את השיטות הללו לייצוב חלומות.

אימון מודעות
חשוב לאמן את עצמך להיות מוכן למצב רוח של חלום צלול. בעיקר, להיות צלול בחלום הינו התמצית של לחיות את הרגע, משמע  מודעות.
"כשאנחנו בעבודה, אנחנו מפנטזים על חופשה; בחופשה, אנחנו דואגים לערימה שמונחת לנו על השולחן בעבודה. אנו שוכנים בזכרונות חודרניים של העבר או כועסים על מה שהיה או לא היה יכול לקרות בעתיד. אנחנו צריכים לחיות יותר את הרגע. לחיות את הרגע  נקרא גם מודעות  הינה מצב פעיל, פתוח, תשומת לב מכוונת להווה. כשאתה נהפך למודע, אתה מבין שאתה לא המחשבות שלך; אתה נהפך לצופה על המחשבות שלך מרגע לרגע מבלי לשפוט אותן. מודעות כוללת את להיות עם המחשבות שלך כמות שהם, לא לאחוז בהם ולא לדחות אותם החוצה. במקום לתת לחיים שלך לחלוף מבלי לחיות אותם, אתה מתעורר אל הניסיון." -מקור
אם אתה עושה מאמץ להתאמן על מודעות בחיי העירות שלך, אתה תהיה מוכן יותר לשלוט בחלומות הצלולים שלך, וכמו כן תשיג חלומות צלולים יותר בקלות. 
התגברות על הנטייה להסחת הדעת והתעוררות אל ההווה דורשות התכוונות ואימונים.

אימון בהתרכזות
באופן כללי, טכניקת בחינת הידיים הינה צורה של אימון בהתרכזות, שהמטרה שלה היא לרכז את תשומת הלב אל מטרה (כגון הידיים) ששומרת על העוגן שישאר בזמן ההווה. המטרה יכולה להיות מטרה פיזית, או נפוץ יותר, הנשימה. אנחנו נותנים למוח משהו קבוע להתרכז בו, וזה נהיה החפץ של המדיטציה.
לא משנה מה משומש כחפץ בשביל הריכוז, הכוונה היא להשאיר את המוח מרוכז באופן תכוף ככל שאתה זוכר לעשות זאת. כשהמוח מתחיל לנדוד, אנחנו מכוונים אותו בעדינות בחזרה אל החפץ שהוא מרכז תשומת הלב.

עיגון החלום
חזה זאת ברוחך. עגן את עצמך בתוך החלום. ממש תרגיש את המילה.. "עוגן"... תחוש בה. אתה חלק מהחלום. תפוס אותו. אל תתן לחלום לברוח בלעדיך. אתה מעוגן אליו. החלום לא יכול להיעלם כל עוד אתה בתוכו. אל תחשוב את זה סתם ככה... תרגיש את זה.. תדע את זה בלב שלך. אתה בשליטה.

*טכניקות ששומשו במדריך זה*

בחינת הידיים 
שימושה: כשאתה נהיה צלול וצריך עוגן / ייצוב; בכל פעם שאתה צריך לייצב את עצמך בזמן הצלילות; צריך להיות בשימוש לעיתים תכופות בכל פעם שזה נצרך; הכי טוב לשלב זאת עם פקודות מילוליות
הטכניקה: הסתכל למטה על ידיך. בדוק אותם בבירור. החזק אותם קרוב לפרצופך. קח את הזמן. חשוב רק על הידיים שלך, לא על החלום. הסתכל על הקמטים, על השערות הקטנות. סובב את היד אם תרצה לבחון גם את הצד השני. השתמש בפקודות מילוליות.

פקודות מילוליות
שימושה: בכל נקודה במהלך החלום הצלול; אפקטיבי ביותר כמשתמשים בה ביחד עם טכניקת בחינת הידיים.
הטכניקה: כשעושים את טכניקת בחינת הידיים, אמור בכוח ובבטחון "ייצב צלילות!"
*הערה: אני מעדיף להשתמש בפקודה בת שתי מילים בתור התחלה.. אם מסיבה כלשהי זה לא עובד כמו שזה אמור לעבוד, אז אני חוזר על הפקודה, ומוסיף בנחישות את המילה "עכשיו!" אל סוף הפקודה. זה בדרך כלל עושה את הטריק.

חיכוך הידיים
שימושה: בכל נקודה במהלך החלום; כדי להגביר את הבהירות; ניסיון לייצוב.
הטכניקה: חכך את כפות הידיים זו בזו באופן מתמשך מהר מאוד; יכול לאבד את היעילות אם משתמשים בה יותר מדי.

סחרור החלום
שימושה: כדי להישמר מהתעוררות, כשאתה תקוע בתוך ה"וויד" או כשאין לך אפשרות לראות ואינך יכול להשתמש בשיטות אחרות כדי להתייצב.
הטכניקה: סיבוב מהיר ונשלט של 360 מעלות, או נסיון למשוך את המסה שלך פנימה ולהסתובב כמו מחליק על קרח, למשך כמה התהפכויות מלאות; אם תבחר להסתובב בפראות במעגלים במקום, זה יכול להיות יעיל בלהעביר אותך למימד חלומי חדש, אך גם יכול לגרום לך להתעורר.
*הערה: ידועה לשמצה ביכולתה ליצור התעוררויות כוזבות, לכן בצעו בדיקות מציאות ישר לאחר מכן.

נפילה אחורה
שימושה: למנוע התעוררות, כשאתה לא יכול להשתמש בשיטה אחרת.
הטכניקה: פשוט תן לעצמך ליפול אחורה בידיעה שאתה הולך ליפול אל תוך מימד חלומי חדש.
*הערה: ידועה לשמצה ביכולתה ליצור התעוררויות כוזבות, לכן בצעו בדיקות מציאות ישר לאחר מכן.

האצה לינארית
שימושה: כדי לצאת מה"וויד". לפעמים אחרי שחלום צלול נגמר והופך לחשיכה מוחלטת.
הטכניקה: כוון את הגוף שלך להאץ קדימה, בדרך כלל רק על ידי חשיבה וקצת דמיון. המשך להאץ עד שתגיע למהירות עצומה(אתה תרגיש כוח ג'י חזק מאוד), דמיין את עצמך בתזוזה כל כך מהירה כך שאתה יכול לקרוע את המבנה של הזמן והמרחב של ה"וויד"; עשה כל זאת בידיעה שאחר כך תעבור למימד חלומי חדש.

בדיקת מציאות
שימושה: לבצע לאחר שמשתמשים בטכניקה כגון סחרור חלומות או נפילה אחורה, להם יש את הפוטנציאל לגרום להתעוררות כוזבת.
הטכניקה: השתמש בבדיקת המציאות שאתה בוחר, אני מעדיף את 'אצבע דרך היד' או לאטום את האף שלי ולנסות לנשום דרכו.

----------

